# Hock Arthritis/spavin - treatment



## Evergreen (10 August 2011)

Hi, just thought I'd do a poll of this condition as my gelding has recently been diagnosed. I was wondering about your treatment and the outcome of it. Thanks.


----------



## Evergreen (10 August 2011)

Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## aran (10 August 2011)

mine had juvenile osteoarthritis in the distal inter-tarsal and tarsometatarsal joints in the hock of both back legs. Diagnosed when he was 6yrs old
left hock fused naturally
right hock:
steroids/HA etc - very short term effect
surgical fusion - took him a year and then he came back to low level competitions (eventing/dressage)

He though has now been retired (13 yrs). He changed the loading in front legs and developed navicular disease.
He's a happy retired lawnmower now!


----------



## Scheherezade (10 August 2011)

We had injections, gave him time off, brought back into work. Stayed sound, then went lame, vet investigated said we could pay the thousands for more investigations/surgery, but it wouldn't really improve his chances of becoming a competition horse or completely cure him, so decided it would be pointless to spend £7K +. Horse is now still being ridden but 'gently' - i.e. can still jump and compete, but won't ever be able to stay fit to become a BE competition horse, so is happy to remain at RC level. Occasionally he can become stiff or sore, so he is given tiem to rest and some bute (all this on bvet advice). It's just about managing his condition now, as there was simply no point in spending so much money when it wasn't going to cure him or mean that he was able to affiliate to a high level.


----------



## Shearer (10 August 2011)

Tried supplements in the early stages- ie joint supplements and devils claw, but eventually needed more.

Then tried steroid injections- worked for a very short length of time.

More recently he has had alcohol injections- too early to say whether they have worked but they have definately provided some relief, he only had them 2 weeks ago though.


----------



## Evergreen (10 August 2011)

aran said:



			mine had juvenile osteoarthritis in the distal inter-tarsal and tarsometatarsal joints in the hock of both back legs. Diagnosed when he was 6yrs old
left hock fused naturally
right hock:
steroids/HA etc - very short term effect
surgical fusion - took him a year and then he came back to low level competitions (eventing/dressage)

He though has now been retired (13 yrs). He changed the loading in front legs and developed navicular disease.
He's a happy retired lawnmower now!
		
Click to expand...

Oh heck. Some horses just seem to have one problem after another. I already have an expensive lawnmower. This horse was supposed to replace her, lol


----------



## Evergreen (10 August 2011)

BrambleandMonty said:



			We had injections, gave him time off, brought back into work. Stayed sound, then went lame, vet investigated said we could pay the thousands for more investigations/surgery, but it wouldn't really improve his chances of becoming a competition horse or completely cure him, so decided it would be pointless to spend £7K +. Horse is now still being ridden but 'gently' - i.e. can still jump and compete, but won't ever be able to stay fit to become a BE competition horse, so is happy to remain at RC level. Occasionally he can become stiff or sore, so he is given tiem to rest and some bute (all this on bvet advice). It's just about managing his condition now, as there was simply no point in spending so much money when it wasn't going to cure him or mean that he was able to affiliate to a high level.
		
Click to expand...

No, you are quite right. At least he has some useful ridden life. I hope he continues to be able to do this. Maybe his hocks will fuse completely?


----------



## Evergreen (10 August 2011)

Shearer said:



			Tried supplements in the early stages- ie joint supplements and devils claw, but eventually needed more.

Then tried steroid injections- worked for a very short length of time.

More recently he has had alcohol injections- too early to say whether they have worked but they have definately provided some relief, he only had them 2 weeks ago though.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it is okay if the joint injections work for more than say 8 months or so, but less than that and it becomes unsustainable financially, for me at least. Let us know how the alcohol injections go, please.


----------



## welshcobnewbie (10 August 2011)

Hi i just today phoned about a horse that had a hock operation as a 4 year old due to a spavin.

The lady i spoke to said he comes up short on the leg so wouldn't pass a vetting and is only suited to light hacking. schooling of not doing circles and such.

She also said since the op when he was young the bone fused and he hasn't shown any sign of lameness he is 16 now and still riding.

Hope that helps


----------



## Rosehip (10 August 2011)

Right hock: Nerve blocks & xrays diagnosed tarsometatarsal changes. Steriod Inj and Tildren drip, then straight line walk only hacking. Mel went from 4/10 lame to 1/10 lame then her left hock went too, decided not to medicate this one apart from danilon. left hock now on its way to fusing, and is 1/10 lame, right hock (the one that had £2500 worth of meds) is still 4/10 and Melly is retired to the field as 'supervisor' of the sheep and broodmare/foal! She has mobile mover during the summer, as well as 1scp of glucosamine, and during the winter has double the MM and Glucos as well as a danilon as required. She lives out and is much better for it. Hope it goes well with your gelding


----------



## aran (10 August 2011)

it was such a shame he got the spavin 
he's never had any other trouble - just all related to the after-effects of the spavin
when fused they appear sound as they are even on both legs and pain free but their gait is altered. mine never went back from pushing from behind - probably as he was young when it all started so he learnt to pull from the front end and never reverted.
initially the extra weight meant he'd get bruised soles with no shoes, and was prone to corns with shoes. then the navicular bones started to deteriorate. 
That&#8217;s the trouble with spavin - even though its isolated to the hock it can lead to back and front leg issues.
i was (and still am) gutted - he was going to be my gorgeous competition horse - he's now a demanding field ornament - I feel your pain!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 August 2011)

My mare was given Tildren via a drip 4 times, and is on Synequin.
She is sound


----------



## Shandys_mum (10 August 2011)

Want to keep an eye on this thread as am currently looking after an ex-racer who is meant to have spavin in his hocks.


----------



## abbieandfiona (10 August 2011)

Tildren didnt work for me, first set of steroids didnt work nor did remedial shoeing. In end tried a different vet and went for a cheaper steroid jab and it worked really well alongside no shoes on her back end. Been sound now since March this year, fit healthy and cant tell she has spavins 6 change in her hocks 4 on right hock 2 in lower left hock.


----------



## MrsMozart (10 August 2011)

None.

She's had it for about a month now. Bilateral. All joints affected. Seven year old DWB.

Not treated per se, other than Bute and Devils Claw and gentle work five days a week. She has a wonky pelvis, which has damaged her rear suspensories, and the uneven loading and strain has probably caused the Bone Spavin. Can't fix the pelvis, so it's never going to get better, everything is just going to, probably, get worse. I don't see the point in putting her through any invasive treatment when it will either come back/something else is going to go wrong.

Sorry, not meaning to be doom and gloom, just accepting that m'Dizz is wonky and that I can't fix her.

From what I've heard, the treatment is not always successful anyway (I haven't read all the replies, no doubt someone has luckily had a successful outcome).


----------



## QueenDee_ (10 August 2011)

Chalky has been a butt with this for a while. Diagnosed in Dec due to excessive jumping by prior owners, had various supplements, none of which had much effect... had a Tildren injection which worked for about 6months but appears to have work off..been debating whether to have it again, but at 450 a go its not cheap! Hes sound enough for gentle schooling, popping over a few jumps, fun rides etc, but not up to eventing/pony club camp level so I think we are going to sell him as a quieter life horse. Its not as if hes lame, hes just sometimes a bit stiff, eg- if you were to jump him intensively on one day, the next day he would be quite sore.


----------



## Chumsmum (10 August 2011)

My pony was about 16yo when diagnosed, had first hock injection that worked very well (in full work) and lasted 8 months before wearing off.  Second injection only lasted about 6 weeks before wearing off.  Decided not to inject again and only light hack for a couple of years.  Now he is fully retired. 

He wasn't suitable for Tildren.  He was on Synequin but couldn't tell any difference.  He is now on Bute.


----------



## Holly Hocks (10 August 2011)

My mare got diagosed with bone spavin in her left hock about 2 months ago after a lot of investigation into minor lameness.  She has had one cortisone injection only and after about a week came sound.  She has stayed sound for a couple of months, but not sure how long it will last.  She also has Aviform Suppleaze Gold, Devil's Claw, linseed and dried comfrey (also known as knitbone).  I took her to the vet today and he is very pleased with her progress and said she is sound. I was going to go down the lines of Tildren, but vet said that it is unnecessary expenditure as she appears to have responded well to the cortisone.  OP I hope you find the solution for your horse. Good luck.


----------



## unbalanced (10 August 2011)

My horse is sound and in full work at the moment. She has bilateral spavins and arthritis in one fetlock caused by a bone chip which was surgically removed last year (aged 20). She has had:
- steroid injections in both hocks and the fetlock
- 2 tildren drips
- shod with lateral extensions and rolled toes
- synequin for 8 months, now on glucosamine
- magnetic boots in the stable
- can't live out due to laminitis but goes out in a starvation patch every day and works every day


----------



## china (10 August 2011)

i chose other as i have tried a couple of things. Mine originally had cortisone injections but once they wore off after six months he was lame again. he is now on glucosomine and has been off for the best part of a year and has been barefoot since october and has come sound in his own time! looks better than he ever did when he was shod. He has navicular and KS also so hes come sound all round with this!


----------



## charlimouse (10 August 2011)

I have a WB with juvenile osteoarthritis in the distal inter-tarsal and tarsometatarsal joints in the hock of both back legs. Which like Aran's horse was diagnosed when he was 6yrs old (which was about 2 months ago). I had the hocks injected with steroids. After the first injection he was sound for 6 weeks, then went lame. Had his hocks injected with steroids for a second time, and he was lame again after 5 days. He is going back to the vets at the end of the week to discuss other treatment options. But I have resigned mysef to the fact he is not going to be the event horse I bought him to be.


----------



## alfirules (10 August 2011)

mine has had cortisone injections in his hocks and navicular, he had it done a few weeks ago so i'm not sure if its worked or not yet.

He has already had KS surgery too, he is another problem horse, he is a very expensive pet and probably should be PTS, but i love him too much and he is happy so i couldn't do it!


----------



## LEC (11 August 2011)

I had a horse diagnosed with bilateral spavin in March 2009 - he was x rayed, nerve blocked and injected as thank goodness the suspensorys did not show up which was my main worry. 

I had to bring him into very slow work after two weeks box rest and was only allowed to walk. Finally in September he was passed sound and was able to proceed normally. In March 2010 he went and did an intro and went DC. The following week he was moved up to PN and he just did not feel right from the off. I did dressage, sjed him and then withdrew. Got him sent back and he was x rayed again where he showed barely any changes from the year before. He was out of insurance money so he was injected again. 

After 6 weeks there was no change and frankly I did not have the patience of the previous year of waiting until September and all the walk work for something that only lasted 5 months so I chucked him out in the field and left him and pursued LOU as he had competed at Novice level eventing. 

Pulled him out of the field after 4 months and sent him off on loan with a box of Danilon. He was fed one Danilon a day and was sound on it. After a couple of months he was taken off the Danilon as a test and he remained sound so it was completely withdrawn. There were no changes from being on the Danilon to being off it and he was worked really hard. 

He just was not a good enough horse to spend a fortune on treatment. I sold him this year and he has gone to a wonderful home where he will be pampered and live the life of riley doing low level stuff and hunting. 

I know the full history of the horse from a foal and things I think contributed to it include excessive lunging as a 5yo. He was always a bit cheeky and naughty and late to mature so I think that combination of being lunged into the ground and immature 17hh with an owner who was terrified of him did not help. It was not helped that he was kicked twice in the field by our geriatric grumpy hunter on the hock as he could not read body language.


----------



## Cluck (11 August 2011)

I voted other. Horse was diagnosed with arthritic changes in both hocks; worse on one side than the other. I think he was 10 at the time. Continued Cortaflx pellets which he'd been on for years. Sold the horse at 12 and he vetted clean with clean hock x-rays 

Honestly, I think the vets had to give some kind of diagnosis for a mild lameness that just disappeared all by itself.


----------



## Evergreen (11 August 2011)

Wow! Thanks everyone for all this brilliant information. It is SO useful for me when I am trying to make expensive decisions. I will get back to individual points as I am out a lot of today. Just going to phone the vet to see if she has any idea of cost yet. Looks like the injections are worth a try, though I don't want to end up repeating them too much. I am hoping to use them to enable me to work him more to encourage his hocks to fuse, as I know having too many can actually delay that process. Some of his hock is already fused so I am hoping he is luck and the whole lot will fuse. Though looking at his xrays, it looks like there are whole chunks missing out of the front of some of the little bones. No wonder he is hurting.


----------



## MiCsarah (11 August 2011)

Mine had, steriod injections plus another drug they are testing which they have every other week for 6 weeks. Worked for a while but then stopped. So he had tildren and bute everyday. Still wasn't sound on a bute a day so we opted to have his hocks surgically fused. He is now in his 8th week recovery after the operation and we started trotting on Tuesday. So far feeling very well


----------



## phoebe.and.bonnie (11 August 2011)

Bonnie had steroid injections in both hocks, was turned away for the winter then brought back into work last March. She was also on 'Newmarket' joint supplement from the vets until last September. She has only been hacking but has been completely sound since.


----------



## Achinghips (11 August 2011)

Mine had ethanol injections to encourage fusion 7 weeks ago and has gone from 4/10 and 3/10 lame with a very sore back to 3/10 and 2/10 lame with a back only a little sore. She is moving differently according to vet but not necessarily moving better - legs are coming under her belly more centrally, whereas before she was twisting her feet when they hit the floor.
Shes managed on 1 danillon a day and lateral extensions and according to vet MUST be worked hard for those hocks to fuse. For me, this is a good result. Complete soundness is usually achieved after a year for these types of injections

Previously she had steroid injections, which were expensive and short lived relief - wate of money.


----------



## HollyWoozle (11 August 2011)

MiCsarah said:



			Mine had, steriod injections plus another drug they are testing which they have every other week for 6 weeks. Worked for a while but then stopped. So he had tildren and bute everyday. Still wasn't sound on a bute a day so we opted to have his hocks surgically fused. He is now in his 8th week recovery after the operation and we started trotting on Tuesday. So far feeling very well
		
Click to expand...

Noah had the operation for bone spavin in April and we were told it's usually a good 6 months before they come sound. Are you really able to work yours in trot after 8 weeks?! I'm not disputing it, I'm just amazed if that's the case! 

I chose 'Other' for the poll as we went for the surgical option and are still in the recovery process (I just posted a topic about how to stop Noah charging around in the field whilst lame!). The surgeon said they wouldn't even test his soundness until 6 months after the operation and it may be up to 9 months before the bones had fused (if it is successful). We chose surgery on vet's advice after considering the circumstances. Noah is 6.


----------



## K27 (11 August 2011)

Just a quick reply- one of mine has mild spavin both hocks-had it diagnosed in 2008 at age 8 despite me being careful!- he gets distal and tmt joints injected roughly once per year routinely with depo medrone long acting cortisone injections, he's as sound as a pound, and working med level at home, (am too busy to be able to compete at the mo!) 

I know when they injections need redoing as he just loses a bit of power thats all, only costs me about £250 so well worth it!

He gets Cortaflex too and shod with lots of support on his shoes, i just treat him like a normal horse and we manage it, lots of turnout, hill work, suppling work and try to keep him as strong as poss in his muscles.  He also gets physio once or twice a year too if he needs it.


It is degenerative so won't get better my vet advised, sometimes apparently the bones may fuse if a horse has spavin but quite rare i was told- but he's so sound anyway! the injections though just make him more comfy and i appreciate they aren't miracle cures and won't reverse anything!

Gd luck with your horse.


----------



## chestnut cob (11 August 2011)

Mine was diagnosed with bilateral spavins 2 and a bit years ago.  Had both injected with steroids and 2 courses of Adequan in about 6 months plus lots of physio/osteo.  He had 3 days box rest, 3 days field rest then brought back into work slowly over about 6 weeks.  All work was in straight lines, gradually introducing bits of trot and canter in the 6 weeks.  Horse was totally different afterwards and has stayed pretty good since.  His work improved immensely and his hocks look OK - his undoing has been ringbone in front but if he hadn't developed that I think he'd be jumping and hunting happily (and regularly).


----------



## maisie2011 (11 August 2011)

My NF pony was diagnosed with spavins at 10years old and I tried the inter-joint cortosone (sp?) injections and every supplement on the market with no success.  Maisie now is a happy hacker on 1 x bute a day to keep her comfortable (she's also developing arthritic changes on one of her pedal bones).  She still does pleasure rides - when she's in company you would believe there was anything wrong with her!

I spent a fortune of the insurers and my own money looking for the miracle cure, but  sometimes you just have to accept the limitations of some conditions a horse develops.


----------



## PercyMum (11 August 2011)

The Ginger Ninja was diagnosed with spavin in his offside hock - x ray was gross:it looked like a bomb had gone off in there . He was very sore and thought he would have to be PTS)

Had Tildren - only worked for 6 months, but he did show a slight improvement and was managed on Danilon.  Accepted he would just be a happy hacker and popped him on loan.  Loaner coud'nt be bothered to ride him and he ended up doing nothing for a year.  I got him back and he spanged a front suspensory and was given a course of Cartrophen, which is much better AND permanent compared to Tildren. Combined with a new saddle, he is like a new horse!  

So this is what I figured helped him:

1 - Turned away for best part of a year which allowed his hock to fuse
2 - Cartrophen sorted out any last little niggles
3 - EA Glucosamine been given throughout which I think supported his system (I tried Synequin but noticed no difference; there was a difference with Glucosamine) and allowed him to 'heal'
4 - He lives out full-time which I think keeps him supple and happy

Hope that helps.  Really feel for you but it isnt the end of the world, although it might feel like it now xxxx


----------



## peanut (11 August 2011)

My horse was diagnosed with bilateral spavins and suspensory ligament damage all at the same time which makes it doubly difficult with treatment/outcomes.

She had Tildren for the spavins (I'm not prepared to risk cortisone injections as she's laminitic) and shockwave therapy for the susp. ligaments and was then turned away for the winter.  She's back in work on Devils Claw root and is sound.  I am looking into other supplements.


----------



## Evergreen (11 August 2011)

Achinghips said:



			Mine had ethanol injections to encourage fusion 7 weeks ago and has gone from 4/10 and 3/10 lame with a very sore back to 3/10 and 2/10 lame with a back only a little sore. She is moving differently according to vet but not necessarily moving better - legs are coming under her belly more centrally, whereas before she was twisting her feet when they hit the floor.
Shes managed on 1 danillon a day and lateral extensions and according to vet MUST be worked hard for those hocks to fuse. For me, this is a good result. Complete soundness is usually achieved after a year for these types of injections

Previously she had steroid injections, which were expensive and short lived relief - wate of money.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I think I will try the steroid injections but if they are short lived will go the ethanol route. Not heard of it before. I would be able to work my horse hard in trot but can't get canter though. His hocks look like they have started to fuse in places so maybe it won't be too long. I just hope that they do fuse eventually.


----------



## Evergreen (11 August 2011)

abbieandfiona said:



			Tildren didnt work for me, first set of steroids didnt work nor did remedial shoeing. In end tried a different vet and went for a cheaper steroid jab and it worked really well alongside no shoes on her back end. Been sound now since March this year, fit healthy and cant tell she has spavins 6 change in her hocks 4 on right hock 2 in lower left hock.
		
Click to expand...

That's a brilliant result. I haven't a clue what steroids are being used in my boy's hocks, just that he is having 4 jabs in each and two different types. They have quoted me £210 plus vat plus the £300 already expended for the xrays. So actually, not quite as bad as I'd expected. Hope the invoice doesn't end up too different as it was just an estimate.


----------



## Evergreen (11 August 2011)

LEC said:



			I had a horse diagnosed with bilateral spavin in March 2009 - he was x rayed, nerve blocked and injected as thank goodness the suspensorys did not show up which was my main worry. 

I had to bring him into very slow work after two weeks box rest and was only allowed to walk. Finally in September he was passed sound and was able to proceed normally. In March 2010 he went and did an intro and went DC. The following week he was moved up to PN and he just did not feel right from the off. I did dressage, sjed him and then withdrew. Got him sent back and he was x rayed again where he showed barely any changes from the year before. He was out of insurance money so he was injected again. 

After 6 weeks there was no change and frankly I did not have the patience of the previous year of waiting until September and all the walk work for something that only lasted 5 months so I chucked him out in the field and left him and pursued LOU as he had competed at Novice level eventing. 

Pulled him out of the field after 4 months and sent him off on loan with a box of Danilon. He was fed one Danilon a day and was sound on it. After a couple of months he was taken off the Danilon as a test and he remained sound so it was completely withdrawn. There were no changes from being on the Danilon to being off it and he was worked really hard. 

He just was not a good enough horse to spend a fortune on treatment. I sold him this year and he has gone to a wonderful home where he will be pampered and live the life of riley doing low level stuff and hunting. 

I know the full history of the horse from a foal and things I think contributed to it include excessive lunging as a 5yo. He was always a bit cheeky and naughty and late to mature so I think that combination of being lunged into the ground and immature 17hh with an owner who was terrified of him did not help. It was not helped that he was kicked twice in the field by our geriatric grumpy hunter on the hock as he could not read body language.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's good that he is at least comfortable and doing some work. It gives me hope that my own will come right enough for me to do dressage with to say elementary. I'm not too bothered about taking him further as I don't have enough time for serious competing.


----------



## Evergreen (11 August 2011)

K27 said:



			Just a quick reply- one of mine has mild spavin both hocks-had it diagnosed in 2008 at age 8 despite me being careful!- he gets distal and tmt joints injected roughly once per year routinely with depo medrone long acting cortisone injections, he's as sound as a pound, and working med level at home, (am too busy to be able to compete at the mo!) 

I know when they injections need redoing as he just loses a bit of power thats all, only costs me about £250 so well worth it!

He gets Cortaflex too and shod with lots of support on his shoes, i just treat him like a normal horse and we manage it, lots of turnout, hill work, suppling work and try to keep him as strong as poss in his muscles.  He also gets physio once or twice a year too if he needs it.


It is degenerative so won't get better my vet advised, sometimes apparently the bones may fuse if a horse has spavin but quite rare i was told- but he's so sound anyway! the injections though just make him more comfy and i appreciate they aren't miracle cures and won't reverse anything!

Gd luck with your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the injections have worked really well for him and seem to last a long time. I am going to try them the once at least.


----------



## Evergreen (11 August 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has posted on this thread. I really appreciate your time and help. It has been extremely interesting and varied reading. It gives me a much clearer idea of what to expect.


----------



## CBAnglo (11 August 2011)

charlimouse said:



			I have a WB with juvenile osteoarthritis in the distal inter-tarsal and tarsometatarsal joints in the hock of both back legs. Which like Aran's horse was diagnosed when he was 6yrs old (which was about 2 months ago). I had the hocks injected with steroids. After the first injection he was sound for 6 weeks, then went lame. Had his hocks injected with steroids for a second time, and he was lame again after 5 days. He is going back to the vets at the end of the week to discuss other treatment options. But I have resigned mysef to the fact he is not going to be the event horse I bought him to be.
		
Click to expand...

Same with my horse.  Diagnosed at 6 but he was born with it - had him 2 yrs before he showed a problem.  Did not show on scintigraphy or xrays, needed MRI scan of the hock to diagnose (of course the most expensive test).  He had tildren (did nothing), steroid injection (sound for 1 month), antoher set of steroid injections which did nothing and then IRAP which made the biggest difference.  Was not a surgical candidate as there was nothing wrong with the bone when he was diagnosed - that will come later.  It is the cartilage where you can see he has the problem.  He is currently on double dose of superflex and cosequin and has been for the last 3 yrs.  He is retired but I occasionally take him for a 30 mins walking hack (well, the theory is that he walks but he sometimes has a sneaky canter).  He is 9 now and I think he probably will last another year or so.  We have just had the IRAP topped up but I dont think I will put him through that again as it is quite painful.  He was better after the IRAP though, so who knows what I will decide in 9 months time.  He also wear magnetic bands which I think have helped, and lives out as much as possible but he hates being out in winter - he gets very stiff behind.


----------



## Boulty (11 August 2011)

Mine was diagnosed with bi-lateral hock arthritis at around age 12 (he's around 16ish now) with the left hock being worse than the right (this was the leg he was mildly lame on). Had 3 of the tildren drips in total, was sound for around a month after first one but when work was upped became lame again, second one brought him sound briefly again and no effect after 3rd one. Vet I used at the time was a bit iffy about giving steroids to horses unless he absolutely had to so advised bute when it became clear the tildren wasn't going to keep him sound. For the next couple of years he was managed on a low level of bute daily (got it down to around half a sachet a day eventually) with larger doses given if he had a stiff day. He was also given various joint supplements over this time. One day he stopped eating the feed with bute in and his loaner (he's on loan at moment due to me being at uni) noticed that he didn't seem lame and so, with my consent, decided to just see what happened. That was about a year ago and he hasn't been on a regular dose of bute since, just synequin. He did have flexion tests done last year because of a problem we were having with him being reluctant to pick one leg up for his feet to be picked out (wasn't lame & was fine with all other legs and it was eventually concluded the problem was probably related to him having mud fever on that leg and it being uncomfortable for him to bend) and he was actually more or less sound after flexion of the left hock, but still lame after flexion of right so my assumption is that fusion has probably occured in the left hock. He has had on and off neck problems related to him being very on his forehand, which we think is at least partly related to the arthritis but as long as we keep up to his exercises this doesn't pose much of a problem. He does seem to thrive on regular work (when he had a few weeks off due to loaner being on holiday she said he definitely felt stiffer when she first got back on him) and is out 24/7 for as much of the year as can be managed. He can be a little stiff sometimes until he's warmed up but can still do most normal activities (still enjoys going for a nice gallop across field, which he probably shouldn't be doing, but it keeps him happy and still used to pop small jumps, although hasn't been doing much of that since current loaner took him on as she doesn't jump and I don't think it's something I would be looking at re-introducing him to)


----------



## foraday (11 August 2011)

left hock had floating bone chip and PIT was the last to fuse- still got 3 mm to fuse here all the rest are fused

RIGHT hock had a bone cyst the beginnings of changing to fusing.

Enter Centurion Mini Pulse machine!  

Right hock - cyst completely disappeared within 3 months of treatment

Left hock started as 2cm to fuse to 3mm in 12 months.

Continue to ride daily and jump on soft surface only 

Physio every 6wks to 3 months depending upon whats needed.

Remedial shoeing - set toe on both hinds and with hooks at the beginning reducing to lateral extensions and now just a wider shoe at the back.  Rolled toes on fronts.

Supplements - wendalls herbs easy mover and equine america gluocosamaine.

Hope that helps


----------



## K27 (12 August 2011)

Evergreen said:



			Sounds like the injections have worked really well for him and seem to last a long time. I am going to try them the once at least.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with everything, my fingers are crossed for a successfull outcome!- keep us posted- the long acting cortisone injections are really good, there are side effects but the pro's for far outweigh the side effects for my horse, but each horse is different i suppose!- my vets only give my boy a small amount of cortisone  into both hocks and he also gets an antibiotic jab after (which not all vets will do!) to lessen any infection risk , the injections take about two weeks to kick in and it's just light walking work until then, and then i'm allowed to fully work him.

Good luck with your horse!


----------



## Evergreen (12 August 2011)

K27 said:



			Good luck with everything, my fingers are crossed for a successfull outcome!- keep us posted- the long acting cortisone injections are really good, there are side effects but the pro's for far outweigh the side effects for my horse, but each horse is different i suppose!- my vets only give my boy a small amount of cortisone  into both hocks and he also gets an antibiotic jab after (which not all vets will do!) to lessen any infection risk , the injections take about two weeks to kick in and it's just light walking work until then, and then i'm allowed to fully work him.

Good luck with your horse!
		
Click to expand...

I have been told to box rest him for 3 - 4 days and then walk only for first week. I just hope the injections work. It will be so loveky to have a horse that is no longer so stiff.


----------



## Evergreen (12 August 2011)

foraday said:



			Enter Centurion Mini Pulse machine!
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of this. Is that shock wave therapy?


----------



## Evergreen (12 August 2011)

Boulty said:



			He can be a little stiff sometimes until he's warmed up but can still do most normal activities (still enjoys going for a nice gallop across field, which he probably shouldn't be doing, but it keeps him happy and still used to pop small jumps, although hasn't been doing much of that since current loaner took him on as she doesn't jump and I don't think it's something I would be looking at re-introducing him to)
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he's doing well. So nice to hear of good outcomes.


----------



## tabithakat64 (12 August 2011)

My horse was diagnosed with spavins in February, he's 9 years old and the right hock was much worse than the left (he was 4/10 lame).

He had his hocks injected with Cortisone, had 6 weeks worth of Adequan injections, and was on Danilon and Cortaflex whilst being brought back into work.

He was stiff for the first few minutes and struggled with hills at first but has gradually improved. 6 weeks ago he was taken of all meds and is still (touch wood) sound.

Last weekend we competed in our first dressage test 

I should also say that I was advised to avoid tight circles, bad ground conditions and keep jumping and fast work to a minimum and turn him out as much as possible. 

My horse is also shod with lateral extensions and rolled toes as advised by my vet.


----------

